# Osterschnäppchen bei Amazon Heute mit Crysis 2 ab 29,97 USK 18, Kindsköpfe Blu-ray 10,07, Sieben Blu-ray 8,97 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. April 2011)

*Osterschnäppchen bei Amazon Heute mit Crysis 2 ab 29,97 USK 18, Kindsköpfe Blu-ray 10,07, Sieben Blu-ray 8,97 [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Osterschnäppchen bei Amazon Heute mit Crysis 2 ab 29,97 USK 18, Kindsköpfe Blu-ray 10,07, Sieben Blu-ray 8,97 [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Osterschnäppchen bei Amazon Heute mit Crysis 2 ab 29,97 USK 18, Kindsköpfe Blu-ray 10,07, Sieben Blu-ray 8,97 [Anzeige]


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. April 2011)

*Osterschnäppchen bei Amazon Heute mit Crysis 2 ab 29,97 USK 18, Kindsköpfe Blu-ray 10,07, Sieben Blu-ray 8,97 [Anzeige]*

Irgendwie finde ich, dass 30€ immernoch zu viel sind für Crysis 2 

24,99€ wären ok. ^^


----------



## DaywalkerEH (17. April 2011)

*AW: Osterschnäppchen bei Amazon Heute mit Crysis 2 ab 29,97 USK 18, Kindsköpfe Blu-ray 10,07, Sieben Blu-ray 8,97 [Anzeige]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich, dass 30€ immernoch zu viel sind für Crysis 2
> 
> 24,99€ wären ok. ^^


 
Ganz deine Meinung, aber Kindsköpfe habe ich mal geordert


----------



## derP4computer (17. April 2011)

*AW: Osterschnäppchen bei Amazon Heute mit Crysis 2 ab 29,97 USK 18, Kindsköpfe Blu-ray 10,07, Sieben Blu-ray 8,97 [Anzeige]*

Ich finde Filme leiht man sich in der Videothek.
Damals hat sich auch niemand wirklich über viele Videokassetten im Regal begeistert.


----------



## XXTREME (17. April 2011)

*AW: Osterschnäppchen bei Amazon Heute mit Crysis 2 ab 29,97 USK 18, Kindsköpfe Blu-ray 10,07, Sieben Blu-ray 8,97 [Anzeige]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich, dass 30€ immernoch zu viel sind für Crysis 2
> 
> 24,99€ wären ok. ^^


 

Selbst das bin ich nicht bereit für diesen Konsolentitel zu bezahlen. 15€ wäre es mir wert .


----------

